# Dashing Home Havanese of Wyoming



## Wombott (Mar 21, 2021)

Hello, I'm new here (new to dog research as well), so I apologize if this has already been discussed. Does anyone know of this breeder, and are they reputable? They say that they'll fly a puppy to me via commercial airliner and then someone will deliver to my home? Is this "normal"?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Wombott said:


> Hello, I'm new here (new to dog research as well), so I apologize if this has already been discussed. Does anyone know of this breeder, and are they reputable? They say that they'll fly a puppy to me via commercial airliner and then someone will deliver to my home? Is this "normal"?


Have you already given them a deposit? It is HIGHLY recommended that puppies NOT be sent by commercial airline freight. My SIL is a manger for commercial freight for a major airline. He says he would never send a dog of any age, particularly a puppy, by commercial air freight. He said too may serious things can, and do, go wrong.

In my opinion, the breeder is not reputable regarding how they send their puppies to a forever home. If you cannot fly or drive to the breeders home and personally escort the puppy back to your home, you should not even consider purchasing a puppy from this breeder.


----------



## Wombott (Mar 21, 2021)

No deposit given! Thank you so much for your thorough reply! Yes...that confirms my thoughts that this is not a good idea.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wombott said:


> Hello, I'm new here (new to dog research as well), so I apologize if this has already been discussed. Does anyone know of this breeder, and are they reputable? They say that they'll fly a puppy to me via commercial airliner and then someone will deliver to my home? Is this "normal"?


Please read this. From what I can see from a VERY short check on the internet, this is not even a “poor” breeder... it is a total scam:Pet Scammer List Website: Dashinghavanesehome.com [email protected]


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Karen for doing the research. The price is a dead giveaway. *EXPECT TO PAY A MINIMUM $2,500* for a purebred Havanese from a reputable dealer. $700 is a scam! Havanese are expensive because they are in such high demand today.


----------

